# I will Blingee your horse pics!!



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

Yep, i sure will. Just post them on this thread. Here is an example of one i did.


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

I know that one isn't that good - But i am MUCH better now.


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

Doesn't anybody want them? *offended now* friendly bump


----------



## jiblethead (Dec 14, 2009)

I want one! Here is the link to my pictures: http://www.horseforum.com/members/12306/album/my-horses-1207/ She is the black and white mare and her name is Havana.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I would like to have one done , see what you can do with this one: This is my daughters paint , his name is Henry.
Lt. Col. Henry Blake


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

OK, here is yours RedHenry09 Hope you like it! As you can see everyone - I am much better.


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

Here ya go jiblehead ! Hope you like these.  Sure you will though.  I didn't do the whole lot - Only a few, oh and your ponies are very cute! :wink:


----------



## jiblethead (Dec 14, 2009)

I love them! And thank you, the crown was perfect for the way she acts.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks , that was cute : )


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks you 2. Glad you liked them!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Me please!!!!

Love Story:








Bishop:








I like on these the leaves and the light, it looks almost magical, dont you think?


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

OK, here you are.  Very pretty horses by the way. :wink:


----------



## kiaralitty (Jan 3, 2010)

sweet, those are very cute. i would like some choose the pics you want.

http://www.horseforum.com/members/12620/album/horses-1258/


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Me PLEEEAAAASE!


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

Here are yours Jacksmama .  Hope you like them.

Sorry Kiaralitty, but i am pretty busy now, so yours arn'r here, but I'll do them in the morning k?  Thanks!


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

*Here You Are!*

Sorry it took so long! I was so busy. :-| Hope you will like them!


----------



## kiaralitty (Jan 3, 2010)

they are very nice thank you so much for them


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

kiaralitty said:


> they are very nice thank you so much for them


Thanks! Glad to hear you like them.


----------

